# Something is weird about this.....



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey,

I have a 5 month old pygmy doe that is TEENY TINY!! She was born September 16th and is about the same size as a 9 week old buckling I have.

Buck on the left, doe on the right

























what do you guys think???

CJ


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like he's a big healthy boy and she's a dainty girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she maybe a slow grower or have some medical issues causing her stunted look. Or she is just tiny.

Your 9 week old looks normal to me and I can see that the doe has matured in her face and body just not grown much.

Was she one of multipules?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well even her horn growth is stunted so I would think maybe cocci damaged intestines or some kind of medical problem. Make sure you keep her away from bucks and bucklings.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Could she possible be a dwarf. Shelly


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

She is a single pygmy that was born out of an accidental breeding. Her mom was pre-mature at birth and we actually had to do CPR on her twice to keep her alive (she is fine now). Before we were knowledgeable enough not to breed early, this mom was bred. meerah was the outcome, teeny tiny. She has never had scours or anything that would suggest a cocci problem and has been on regular worming since one monmth old. She has also ben fed medicated feed since she could eat grain.

Here is a picture of her mom:








It doesnt really show her size very well but hopefully you guys can get the picture. Ill see if she will cooperate with me to get you guys a size reference.

CJ


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We've had two runts(both boers) and they just didn't grow. One is about the size of a pygmy even though he is almost 2 and the other one, which was born this spring, she is still pretty tiny compared to her sister but she is growing. Her horns also grew slower than her sis's. Was this doe small from birth? Our runts were 2 lbs at birth compared to their 8 lb siblings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how old was mom when you bred her? Because if she was still growing herself and she looks to be on the small side - chances are the doeling didn't get all she needed in enutero (sp?) and that has caused her to be a mini mini.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

She was a little on the small side when she was born but not by much. I dont weigh my goats at birth (though we are thinking about starting) so I dont know how much she weighed.

Mom was 3 months old when she was bred and had the doe at 8 months (obviously!) and is now a year and a month old. :doh: :worried: 

Do you guys think she will ever grow?

CJ


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that is way to young for her to get bred. I have a doe that will be a year march 6 and I am going to wait until fall to breed her, so she will be kidding at two years old. And then I have another doe who is HUGE! The two are half sisters and were only a day apart, the big one will freshen in may of this year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings that she is a daughter from a doe bred that young - chances are she has some growth issues do to that. 

I don't know if she will ever grow for you. I recomend selling her to a pet ONLY home so that she can enjoy life. But let them know that due to the cercomstances she may not live a long life and to expect her to stay really small.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She is definatly small, but ther are some things you can try and do to get her to grosw. she is young enough she has some grow time. I keep hearing great results about fast track. I have recently added barley to my goats diets kids are growing well on that.
beth


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

trob1 said:


> Well even her horn growth is stunted so I would think maybe cocci damaged intestines or some kind of medical problem. Make sure you keep her away from bucks and bucklings.


I have to agree with you Trob...she definitely should NOT be that small at 5 months of age...even if she wasn't actually symptomatic, she may have had cocci that stunted her growth to such an extent. Definitely PLEASE place her in a home that WILL NOT be breeding her!!! :wink:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

She will be going to our cousins which will be a single goat home. They are in the process of moving to Texas from California and are still stuck in trying to sell there home in CA to buy one in TX. So.....until they get out here, I guess we'll just have to be EXTREMLY careful! Thank you all for your input. 

I still VERY VERY VERY highly doubt it was cocci but I guess I cant completely rule it out.

THANK YOU!
CJ


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a friend that bought a doeling at 3 months and she too was bred. She kidded with trouble and her daughter is extremely small and is over a year old....she is the size of a 3 month old kid. I do believe that she has growth problems and I dont think she will grow much more...this is just based on what my friend experienced.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is definately a petite little thing! Her horn growth for 5 months does indeed suggest that there is/was something going on with her nutrition absorption. Don't beat yourself up over her dam being a baby when bred, unless it was done purposely. Accidents happen believe me, thats why my ANGEL IS A NEW MOM AT 9 MOS OLD! I would rethink shipping her to your relatives without a buddy though, if she is having some issues with nutrition being lonely will make it worse, is there not a wether to be her companion? What about the buckling in the pic? Unless he's already spoken for, he's old enough to band and wean to go be her buddy.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

liz said:


> She is definately a petite little thing! Her horn growth for 5 months does indeed suggest that there is/was something going on with her nutrition absorption. Don't beat yourself up over her dam being a baby when bred, unless it was done purposely. Accidents happen believe me, thats why my ANGEL IS A NEW MOM AT 9 MOS OLD! I would rethink shipping her to your relatives without a buddy though, if she is having some issues with nutrition being lonely will make it worse, is there not a wether to be her companion? What about the buckling in the pic? Unless he's already spoken for, he's old enough to band and wean to go be her buddy.


Oh, I think you miss understood me. Let me explain. I moved to Texas in 2006 from California. My relatives, who still currently live in California, are trying to find a house (and sell there CA home) so that they can move to Texas. When they came to visit last, my cousin "claimed" this girl and we promised to hold on to her until they moved into there home in TX and got settled in with facilities for her ect. She wont be shipped anywhere. LOL! Sorry for the confusion..... :angel:

CJ


----------

